# PLEASE HELP! Need to transform room into little girls room



## spaceman spif (Jul 28, 2009)

Quickest and cheapest thing I can think of would be to add some sunflower decals to the walls and on the book case. Then maybe add a small area rug with flowers on it and lay it beside the bed to help take the focus off the carpet. If you can paint like you said, paint some flowers on the wall! I think yellow would work best with that blue coloring.


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

I agree with spaceman spif about the area rug, painting the walls yellow and adding sunflower decals.

Since the built-in shelves are already painted, I'd empty them, wash them down really well with TSP and paint them bright white. Then change the curtains to something light and cheerful.

Also, paint the trim around the door white, to match the shelves.


----------



## emeral (Apr 11, 2016)

Thanks so much! Some good thoughts that I will use!!


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

I'm a girl and I love blue! So does my sister and my niece. Blue & white is nice, think French. I add bright fuchsia to my blue & white. ( That's a bright deep pink to those that don't know :}

The room seems dark. If you paint anything, I'd paint the bookcases white.

I agree with gm2rjc, change & lighten the curtains.

Not sure what you meant by being able to paint anything. You can take cute coloring books that you like, or storybooks and copy things like fairies, bunnies, birds, deer, & a woodland scene with the above, on the walls & even leave the ivy on. Disney books especially. Depends on her age, too.

I think there are books with large stickers available in the craft sections of stores like Walmart, Target, also. It sounds like fun!

http://csoadmin.org/teenage-girls-wall-stickers-best-art-for-bedroom-decoration.html

https://www.google.com/search?q=wall+stickers+to+decorate+girls%27+bedroom+walls&tbm=isch&imgil=hmTgdjXKCxVZzM%253A%253BoGwjmJtdseWoTM%253Bhttps%25253A%25252F%25252Fwww.pinterest.com%25252Fpin%25252F545568942328981728%25252F&source=iu&pf=m&fir=hmTgdjXKCxVZzM%253A%252CoGwjmJtdseWoTM%252C_&usg=__qAighNfXqyWwKakCFCbV8MpLr-w%3D&biw=1025&bih=426&ved=0ahUKEwi23f7I3YfMAhVC_mMKHRYPCtMQyjcIWg&ei=NTIMV_buGcL8jwOWnqiYDQ#tbm=isch&tbs=rimg%3ACYZk4HY1ygsVIjiuvc85Nn36DD-qSZ9JOJotMaRoapKu0MKjHMFS-6PkQeD3SI57euCJ3Q33HBFmqO1qUFMqw7ajKyoSCa69zzk2ffoMEc6wH0TGqUEWKhIJP6pJn0k4mi0RHnG6r2Pf_1SMqEgkxpGhqkq7QwhGsRExQFliUYyoSCaMcwVL7o-RBEZ43ejFTv3e_1KhIJ4PdIjnt64IkRefXmUCoyy_1IqEgndDfccEWao7RGP_1zNRf7NInSoSCWpQUyrDtqMrEVgtjZCyNSZ8&q=wall%20stickers%20to%20decorate%20girls%27%20bedroom%20walls


----------



## spaceman spif (Jul 28, 2009)

If not flowers, you can also try an underwater theme, with fish, mermaids, giant sharks devouring helpless divers, kraken destroying the coastlines, etc. If you go with an underwater theme, the blue carpet would work as the "water".

When my kids were little tots I painted murals in their rooms. :biggrin2:


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

spaceman spif said:


> If not flowers, you can also try an underwater theme, with fish, mermaids, giant sharks devouring helpless divers, kraken destroying the coastlines, etc. If you go with an underwater theme, the blue carpet would work as the "water".
> 
> When my kids were little tots I painted murals in their rooms. :biggrin2:


Did you paint sharks & krakens?:surprise:


----------



## emeral (Apr 11, 2016)

I just spent the entire night clearing/cleaning/moving the entire room out! OMG I am ready to sleep! I went to Lowes and bought paints. I am ready to work first thing in the AM. All of your ideas and thoughts really helped!! I will have to post a picture when I am done. 
Thanks again everyone!


----------



## spaceman spif (Jul 28, 2009)

Nik333 said:


> Did you paint sharks & krakens?:surprise:


Sharks, yes. Krakens, no, but that would have been cool!

I painted scenes from "Guess How Much I Love You", an underwater mural with sharks, and an English cottage with flowers. Man, I had more time back then!!


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

spaceman spif said:


> Sharks, yes. Krakens, no, but that would have been cool!
> 
> I painted scenes from "Guess How Much I Love You", an underwater mural with sharks, and an English cottage with flowers. Man, I had more time back then!!


Maybe someday you can paint murals for your grandkids.


----------



## AlexEverette (Mar 2, 2016)

That dusty blue would go great with a medium grey and hot pink accents... if you're looking for something a little more modern that might last into her teenage years.


----------



## DIYenthusiast1 (May 12, 2016)

I think painting the book case white owuld be lovely and really lighten up the room immediatly. Also don't worry about using blue, plenty of little girls love blue. You could add some pretty pale blue details to the white book case?


----------



## Steel Customs (Jun 1, 2016)

Looks like I'm probably too late because I think you already got supplies. But, I think I very light purple color for the walls and white molding/trim. Then lightly white wash the built-ins so some blue still comes through but the whole piece gets brighter. Also some light colorful curtains would do the trick. Shouldn't have to be too much work.


----------



## kyron100 (Jun 12, 2016)

These folding art print screens looked great in our little girls room. Plus you can hide their toys and books and other things behind them.

http://http://www.roomdividersuk.co.uk/collections/entertainment-kids


----------



## crysandkids (Jun 13, 2016)

I'm reading your post on my phone right now and can not see your pics of the room and therefore can't see the exact shade of blue but my first thought would be to paint the base boards in a matching blue then go to somewere like amazon.com and get a large mermaid decal (or multiple depending on room size) and place them as close to the floor as possible. You can make fake rocks there's directions online and hide part of the mermaid behind the rocks to make them look like they are in the water. Paint the lower part of one wall green and the rest the walls a diffrent shade of blue than the carpet(for the sky) and get a castle decal and set it on top of the green. If you you want to go all out you can add unicorns,princesses, trees, ect to complete the scene


----------



## kalynorton (Jun 17, 2016)

hi,
just change the curtains. place some pink curtains in the room.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

emeral said:


> So, this is the room in the picture. I can paint anything, no problem. Problem is, I cannot change the carpet. The carpet is blue and the bookcase is blue. I was hoping to create a "girly little girls room" but unsure how to do without changing the carpet. I am on a budget and new carpet is expensive so can't touch carpet at this time. Under the blue carpet, the floor is horrible so I'm not going that route either. I would appreciate any suggestions. Thanks!!


Since this is two months ago. . .what did you do? Can you share photos?:smile:


----------



## DanielThomas (May 26, 2016)

I think those cabinets can be salvaged. Have you thought about a nautical theme?


----------

